# RA cam



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

My cam dur specs 301/313 from Wallace racing cam specs. I am thinking of rebuilding my heads and was replace the cam ,lifters but with those numbers, really? Ive read a cam dur of 280 is a good number and was shocked when I saw these. Any input would be appreciated. The reason is when I run the engine like to the store come out start to go home blue smoke comes out, not alot, so Im thinking one of the guides is leaking. Engine drips oil too, quite a bit, hope to address that at the same time.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

You have to be careful comparing cam specs. Many of them were measured at lower lifts, therefore increasing the apparent duration. The 301/313 cam is the RAM AIR I cam, referred to as the 744 or "H" cam. If I remember correctly, the specs at 0.050" lift for that cam are about 224/232.


----------

